# Wts/Wtt H: Kasrkins cultists IG W: Daemons IG vehicles



## Ruka (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey, 

I am located in the UK and looking to either sell some models or trade for what I would buy with the cash. 

I have: 
19 Kasrkins, 2 Sgt 2 flame 2 nade 
20 cultists 
11 Cadian Catachan hybrids 
1 metal medic 
1 metal Cadian melta 
1 metal commisar 
1 metal yarrick 
1 metal straken 
1 Metal Marbo

I'm looking for cash or Metal Daemons, Tzneetch preferably or IG vehicles not infantry. 

If would like anything I have hit me up and we can see what we agree on


----------

